# Sunroof opens randomly by itself



## eosdownunder (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a MY2008 Eos (in Australia) which seems to have a mind of its own!
Every now and then the sunroof opens by itself. It will generally open to the first stop, pause and then continue in starts and stops until it is fully open. I can close it with the button but it often fights me and wants to continue opening. Sometimes the button becomes unresponsive and I have to turn the ignition off and on.
I have taken the car to the dealer multiple times and they are stumped! They have tried replacing the sunroof switch but this hasn't helped. According to them, Volkswagen Germany have never heard of this problem before and do not know how to fix it.
If anyone has experienced this or has heard of this, please let me know. It's winter here now and I can't take my car out in the rain in case it decides to play up!
Thanks!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

New or used? If used, could the previous owners have installed a chip to allow such functions as dropping the top via the remote or while the car is moving? The chip could be flaky...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Sunroof opens randomly by itself (eosdownunder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eosdownunder* »_Hi all,
I have taken the car to the dealer multiple times and they are stumped! They have tried replacing the sunroof switch but this hasn't helped. According to them, Volkswagen Germany have never heard of this problem before and do not know how to fix it.


My bet is on pinched wires somewhere causing a short. How to fix it is to inspect the wiring to the sunroof which might not be too easy. 
Also, there is a sunroof control module that is located behind the headliner. This module talks exclusively to the convertible top control module. The sunroof switch and convertible top switch connect to this convertible top module. Perhaps next they should try to replace the sunroof control module. If swapping control modules doesn't fix it then it's time to examine the wiring harness. Good luck










_Modified by solarflare at 6:28 AM 6-29-2008_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Sunroof opens randomly by itself (solarflare)*

There is a circuit breaker for the sunroof that is located under the driverside dash. You might be able to pull this circuit breaker (they look like a regular blade fuse only thicker and in a metal can) to prevent the sunroof from opening so that you can drive the car in bad weather until the dealer can figure the issue. PM me if you're interested. I can send you a PDF that shows the location of this circuit breaker.


----------



## eosdownunder (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you for your replies!
It is a brand new car and I haven't chipped or modified it so unfortunately it's a stock standard VW part that is broken.
I'm going to contact the dealer and ask them to have a look at the sunroof control module. I'm hoping this is something they haven't tried yet!
Thanks again


----------

